# Help with angles



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

sure.. there are commercially made clinometers which I have never used and know nothing about (somebody else could jump in and help). The other alternative is if you have an I-phone or I-pod touch, you can get an app that has a clinometer in it. If you go the i-phone or I-pod route, you can then get Archers Mark which will take it one step further and tell you how much to cut your yardage for a given angle.


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

once you find the angle on your inclinometer i use the cos setting on the calculator to make the cut. lets say you are shoot at a 43 yard target and 17degrees down. the formula in 43cos(17)= 41.1yds. this seems to work best for me and hope it makes sense, good luck!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

experience and a good set of binos.

experience goes without saying, the binos will let you see how those before you have shot the target. were there a lot of low/high shots? what about left/right shots? being able to read the target can go a long way when deciding on a cut. the good binos will help you see if the target was posted upside down to throw you off when choosing your cuts.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> experience and a good set of binos.
> 
> experience goes without saying, the binos will let you see how those before you have shot the target. were there a lot of low/high shots? what about left/right shots? being able to read the target can go a long way when deciding on a cut. the good binos will help you see if the target was posted upside down to throw you off when choosing your cuts.


ok.. with me being a newbie too, can you explain to me the part about the target being posted upside down? Isn't a circle still a circle when upside down??


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

nfaa targets have a logo printed on them. I want to say at the bottom right corner.

if you glass a target and all the hits look low,look for the logo. Sometimes a cut/angle isn't as much as many think and shoot it off. If a shooting group shoots it wrong,like everyone else, they may repost the target so that the majority of hits aren't where they really are.




golfingguy27 said:


> ok.. with me being a newbie too, can you explain to me the part about the target being posted upside down? Isn't a circle still a circle when upside down??


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> nfaa targets have a logo printed on them. I want to say at the bottom right corner.
> 
> if you glass a target and all the hits look low,look for the logo. Sometimes a cut/angle isn't as much as many think and shoot it off. If a shooting group shoots it wrong,like everyone else, they may repost the target so that the majority of hits aren't where they really are.


so you are saying that somebody during the course of a round would take down the target and turn it upside down just to try and mess up groups behind them? I wouldn't expect that at all from anybody I have shot with yet. That sounds like something you would hear about somebody from that other game doing..


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

rock monkey said:


> nfaa targets have a logo printed on them. I want to say at the bottom right corner.
> 
> if you glass a target and all the hits look low,look for the logo. Sometimes a cut/angle isn't as much as many think and shoot it off. If a shooting group shoots it wrong,like everyone else, they may repost the target so that the majority of hits aren't where they really are.


But is it a rule that the targets are to be posted right side up to begin with?


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

golfingguy27 said:


> so you are saying that somebody during the course of a round would take down the target and turn it upside down just to try and mess up groups behind them? I wouldn't expect that at all from anybody I have shot with yet. That sounds like something you would hear about somebody from that other game doing..


Don't worry about it Grimace, I don't think anyone around these parts would even begin to mess with you that way, they may try and mess with your head but not with your target.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Looking at holes only helps if you know the shooters ahead of You and the quality of their archery that day!!!


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

I knew nothing about inclinometers or cut sheets but I found this page and I spent $17.00. I haven't used it but it looks like it will work. I've spent much more than this for much less in the past.

Gary

http://www.getoat.com/


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

glsexton said:


> I knew nothing about inclinometers or cut sheets but I found this page and I spent $17.00. I haven't used it but it looks like it will work. I've spent much more than this for much less in the past.
> 
> Gary
> 
> http://www.getoat.com/


I tried one of those, and the company has a very good return policy.


----------

